# Laudate omnes gentes laudate



## morning angel

Hello there,

I read this paragraph at the begining of a song called "Happy Nation' by Ace of Base. I don't know if you have heard it; I don't even know if this is latin, but I really would like to translate it into either English or Spanish thanks. 

Laudate omnes gentes laudate
Magnificat en secula
Et anima mea laudate
Magnificat en secuala

" the more I grow the less I know"


----------



## Flaminius

I am not familiar with the group nor the song but the lyric consists of famous pieces from Catholic liturgy.  I have corrected several typos below.



> Laudate omnes gentes laudate
> Magnificat in secula
> Et anima mea laudate
> Magnificat in secula



Praise all nations, praise [God]
Greatly praise [God] forever
My sould / praise
Greatly praise


----------



## morning angel

Hello,

Thanks for your translation; it sound perfect for me. Now it makes sence.


----------



## brian

Flaminius said:


> I am not familiar with the group nor the song but the lyric consists of famous pieces from Catholic liturgy.  I have corrected several typos below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laudate omnes gentes laudate
> Magnificat*e* in s(a)ecula
> Et anima*m* mea*m* laudate
> Magnificat*e* in s(a)ecula
> 
> 
> 
> Praise all nations, praise [God]
> Greatly praise [God] forever
> My soul*d* / praise
> Greatly praise
Click to expand...


Hi Flaminius, I've added a couple small additional corrections to your corrections.  "Laudate" and "magnificate" are both 2nd personal plural, and "laudare" should simply take the accusative (if there is no preposition around). Also, in the English translation, I'd put a comma after "Praise" so that it is clear that "all nations" is in direct address and is _not_ the direct object of "praise." My translation (a bit more literal):

_Praise, all nations, praise!
Glorify throughout the ages
(And) praise my spirit!
Glorify throughout the ages_

Obviously I agree that "me" or "God" is understood after "praise" and "glorify."


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

brian8733 said:


> Hi Flaminius, I've added a couple small additional corrections to your corrections.


Unfortunately, your corrrections are errors.

The "magnificat" (not _magnificate_) and the "anima mea" (not _animam meam_), come, of course, from Mary's canticle known as the "Magnificat".  The Vulgate renders Luke 1:46 as _magnificat anima mea Dominum_, which is traditionally translated as "my soul magnifies the Lord".  Since "soul" is the subject, the nominative _anima_ is correct, and since we have an indicative singular third person form of _magnificare_, and not an imperative, it should be _magnificat_.

The _laudate_ comes from a different Biblical verse, namely, the opening of Psalm 116: _Laudate Dominum omnes gentes._


----------



## morning angel

Wow, it is amaizing how you guys know so much about latin
thanks a lot.


----------



## brian

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> Unfortunately, your corrrections are errors.
> 
> The "magnificat" (not _magnificate_) and the "anima mea" (not _animam meam_), come, of course, from Mary's canticle known as the "Magnificat".  The Vulgate renders Luke 1:46 as _magnificat anima mea Dominum_, which is traditionally translated as "my soul magnifies the Lord".  Since "soul" is the subject, the nominative _anima_ is correct, and since we have an indicative singular third person form of _magnificare_, and not an imperative, it should be _magnificat_.
> 
> The _laudate_ comes from a different Biblical verse, namely, the opening of Psalm 116: _Laudate Dominum omnes gentes._



Interesting. But now I am curious. I perfectly understand why "_magnificat anima mea Dominum_" is correct, but here we have no direct object (not that big of a deal since you can infer "Dominum") but also an "et" and a "laudate" thrown in there. How would you translate it?



> Laudate omnes gentes laudate
> Magnificat in secula
> Et anima mea laudate
> Magnificat in secula



_Praise, all nations, praise!
And(even?) through the ages
does my soul glorify, praise!
It (my soul) glorifies through the ages_

I guess it just seems like a stretch to me. But then again, I also didn't know these underlying references..


----------

